# WALMART Peachtree Parkway Markdowns



## Walker44 (Nov 20, 2014)

Stopped today at lunch time All the muzzleloading stuff is way marked down   Saw guy pickup the last SS Optima with optics and realtree camo  for $169.00  They still had a wolf SS and a buckhorn    wolf was 74   buckhorn was 69  all the caps and propellentare way down   1 pound was like 10.00    Clerk said they have markeddown everything  at least 50%    So you might want to check it fast


----------



## panfish (Nov 21, 2014)

where is this at????


----------



## Walker44 (Nov 21, 2014)

Cumming -Just off Peachtree Parkway  about 3miles east of 400exit 13


----------



## Gunner308 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jasper Wal Mart off of 515 also has their's on markdown. I picked up an Optima V2 for $169.00 last night. 1 SS wolf and 1 Optima left as of last night. $99, $169.00. Plus the TC Shockwaves are $5 a pack


----------



## RickyB (Nov 21, 2014)

Walker44 said:


> Stopped today at lunch time All the muzzleloading stuff is way marked down   Saw guy pickup the last SS Optima with optics and realtree camo  for $169.00  They still had a wolf SS and a buckhorn    wolf was 74   buckhorn was 69  all the caps and propellentare way down   1 pound was like 10.00    Clerk said they have markeddown everything  at least 50%    So you might want to check it fast



Do you see what you've done!

I had to drive that way today any way and stopped to see what they had left over figuring it was all picked out. Turns out, they still had two SS CVA wolf's left. Now I own one! Didn't actually plan to get it but at that price I had to! 

By the way, they still have one SS wolf left as of 2PM today. One blued optima, and a couple of the buckhorns like you mentioned. And a bunch of BP powder, primers and bullets.


----------



## panfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Me to I have a blued one . But dang I had to get a ss one.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I called all the Walmarts around and was able to pick up a ss Wolf and an Optima with camo stock (no optics) pretty cheap in Jesup GA. Definitely worth the short drive. I really don't need 2 muzzleloaders but it was too good of a deal to pass up. I guess I'll have a loaner gun or maybe be able to trade it for something I need down the road. 

P.S. they still had a blued barrel Wolf for $79 and a Buckhorn for $74 in Jesup when I left at 2pm today. These guns were not on the shelf so it is definitely worth asking at your local Wal-Mart. Don't assume because you don't see them they don't have them.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Nov 23, 2014)

Since you guys shared a deal I was able to profit from I'll share one with you. If you are looking for a cheap scope for your new muzzleloader, Dick's has a cheap Simmons 3-9x40 on sale for 39.98 (reg only 49.99)...here's the kicker it has a $30 rebate.  $10 scope. Oh and Dick's has free shiping til tomorrow night.

The rebate states that the ORIGINAL price of the scope must be 49.95 or greater. Enjoy guys.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 24, 2014)

Local Wal-Mart had T/C Shockwaves marked down from $12 to $5.


----------



## Walker44 (Nov 24, 2014)

Stopped back at the store today   all rifles gone except a lone buckhorn for $74.00  Looked lonely compared to what they had a few days ago when I first posted  Did pick up 4 foaming bore cleaners  for $5.00 each  Still a large supply of accs allmarked down   and some caps and powder ---------


----------



## MAPSTRE (Nov 27, 2014)

Picked up 2 Optima nickel/realtree in Milledgeville today for $ 169.00.  Had a few left.  Had the wolf in the case but you had to ask what they had in the back.  Great buy.


----------

